
Cloudflare for Teams - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cloudflare-for-teams/
======
humblepie
What is this in just one sentence?

~~~
Dangeranger
Here's my attempt:

"Secure internal applications, mobile devices, and users, without a VPN."

